
Ask HN: Is there any interest of Octopus Deploy alternative? - digitalni
A while ago I learned that Octopus Deploy is no longer available for free and, given the fact that open source community contributed significantly (community step templates, various OSS libraries etc), I felt the need to do something about it. So, I set off on a task to create a much simpler alternative, vowing to, if it ever hits the market, always provide a free community edition. By simple, I really mean simple: targeting Windows servers only.<p>I call it fDeploy (I even bought the .com domain), and I built the tool originally only for my own use (there is some fancy tech like protobuf, nuget API wrapper etc.).<p>Current unstable version screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;Ju74ThX.png<p>My question to you: would you use such a tool if it was made available for free?
======
mathfailure
We would. And lots of other companies would.

~~~
digitalni
Thank you. I missed your comment, but seeing that there is at least one person
interested, inspires me to keep working on it. Thanks again!

